# Geneza Meds is amazing!



## Ryan Phillips (Apr 14, 2014)

go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out



THis is the wrong section for shilling. I'm moving it to the correct sub forum.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 14, 2014)

That's illegal asshole


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out



Two threads of this bullshit?  **** off spam boy.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 14, 2014)

Geneza????
Oh shit..

Looks like I found me a new lab!!

Thanks bud..u made my day


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice first post!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 14, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...*I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out*



LOL OK...what was the rest of your post then??


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn! with gains like that, I am gonna stock up.....not the mention the deliveries being on time...............somebody fukin pinch me......I found the promised land!!!


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 14, 2014)

Geneza? No shit? ….. I'll just place my order now and wait till I'm 60 to get it


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 14, 2014)

I swear if I hear something about geneza or op again I'm gonna blow my head off…. Do your research about these labs and I'll bet you the cons outweigh the pros


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you know Ryan Harvey?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out



WOW....!!!

225x6...you must be huge man.


Im going to spend my whole check tomorrow on Geneza stuff.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do you know Ryan Harvey?



He'll be  back. I'm waiting for him to come back. I want to help him


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn again?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 15, 2014)

#geneza
#beastmode
#naps4life


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 15, 2014)

Do they work with Tillacle Labs? Cuz' I *ONLY* buy my gear from Dr. Tillacle...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

I cant wait to get that oral tren...dude say it was real. Gained 40lbs off it in like 3 weeks


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I cant wait to get that oral tren...dude say it was real. Gained 40lbs off it in like 3 weeks



I gained 41lbs and it made my dick bigger!! I'm up 3 underwear sizes!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 18, 2014)

I met a prostitute that was on meds for Geneza....Im confused?


----------



## shenky (Apr 18, 2014)

I especially like Geneza's fake Deca. The placebo effect is second to none


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 18, 2014)

Geneza lol.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 18, 2014)

I grew 5lbs in 3days just thinking about Geneza
holy shxt, the pump i got just from surfing their site... dbol couldn't even compare; Unless it was geneza brand :32 (1)::32 (1):


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 19, 2014)

Geneza made my dick huge you should check out geneza too I'm not a rep I just really like the gainz I saw in the bedroom I watch myself in the mirror thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2014)

fuk geneza in the ass


----------



## goodfella (Apr 19, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out



Ryan Phillips=Super dumbo noob!


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 20, 2014)

Lmfao, the comments here have been priceless.


----------



## Reisem (May 15, 2014)

Been using Geneza for years.  Don't care for their test, deca, or primo and orals seem way under dosed... But their Tren and mast is good shit!!!  Tren E feels like fever 24/7 from 400 mgs a week.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out



Your moms pussy is pretty amazing too but she sure as shit can work her asshole much better.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

HAHA!!! @ Giants


----------



## Get Some (May 15, 2014)

Ryan Phillips said:


> go check out Geneza Meds I bought test cyp 250 and ran anavar as well, I saw huge gains upwards of 20lbs and bench 225x6 to begin can now get it 20, best place to buy there easy to work with and reliable and good prices. I have been using Geneza for quite sometime and each time the deliveries have been on time and customer service has been reliable...*I'm not advertising for them I really suggest going and checking them out*



= I'd like to take this time to let you know they are paying me

"I'm sorry officer, I didn't know I couldn't do that"


----------



## Kelly (May 25, 2014)

My guess is most people that posted on this thread has bought from them!  And didn't have a good experience .


----------



## deejeff442 (May 25, 2014)

I dont have another lab to compare to geneza .but I have been on 500mg a week of test e from them and I am happy so far.but come fall cycle I found a local supplier with a different lab and I plan to try them next.alot of us dont have a real hook up so we have to get gear from labs like geneza.


----------



## Kelly (May 25, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> I dont have another lab to compare to geneza .but I have been on 500mg a week of test e from them and I am happy so far.but come fall cycle I found a local supplier with a different lab and I plan to try them next.alot of us dont have a real hook up so we have to get gear from labs like geneza.



I hear you there, truth known, probably more than half the people on this forum don't have a reliable source.  What I find interesting is that read I a ton at different sites on quality.  It's funny how different places like certain labs, and another site may totally hate it.  I guess you just have to take your chances and find out for yourself.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 25, 2014)

The forums that are source boards have sponsors, usually the one they are saying is great.


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2014)

Only thing I bought from GP was Arimidex that was hell of strong but the shape of the pills or literally stupid and very hard to split.


----------



## shenky (May 25, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Only thing I bought from GP was Arimidex that was hell of strong but the shape of the pills or literally stupid and very hard to split.



 I agree. Their arimidex works very well, but they're in the shape of footballs and if you try to split them, they either shatter or pieces will go flying in every direction. This is with a very, very sharp knife.


----------



## Kelly (May 25, 2014)

shenky said:


> I agree. Their arimidex works very well, but they're in the shape of footballs and if you try to split them, they either shatter or pieces will go flying in every direction. This is with a very, very sharp knife.



Do you have one of those of actual pill splitters with the razor in them?  I use them and they are great.  Probably get them anywhere.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 25, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Only thing I bought from GP was Arimidex that was *hell of* strong but the shape of the pills or literally stupid and very hard to split.


We say hella bruh lol


Kelly said:


> Do you have one of those of actual pill splitters with the razor in them?  I use them and they are great.  Probably get them anywhere.


I just use a razor blabe from my home depot pack and splits them perfectly.


----------

